# Winchester 94 Extraction Problem



## stillman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Winchester 94, mid-70's model, that will not extract properly.

I have cleaned the chamber, extractor, and all the internals of the receiver as well as I can short of disassembling the action.

The problem is this: If cycling through unshot cartridges to unload the gun 3-4 out of 7 will pop out from under the extractor and just sit in the open breech. When trying to eject a spent cartridge 3-4 out of 7 will pop out from under the extractor and be popped back into the chamber by the extractor spring.

The extractor looks to be in good condition but it is not absolutely flush with the top of the bolt.

Any suggestions for my next step? I have used guns for years and have no trouble field stripping and trouble shooting firearms that are made to be disassembled but this is my first lever action.

I will appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 10, 2009)

Subscribing and interested in replies.  (Just in case my 70's model starts doing this to me as well.)


----------



## stillman (Mar 10, 2009)

Took a few pictures of it.

You know, you think you cleaned your gun until you take macro pictures out in the Sunlight...


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 10, 2009)

Talk about fine detail.  Wow.


----------



## Gabob (Mar 10, 2009)

Since extrator is not sitting flush have you checked to see if some debris is under it?


----------



## stillman (Mar 11, 2009)

Gabob said:


> Since extrator is not sitting flush have you checked to see if some debris is under it?



I have sprayed solvent in there and I can push it flush so I don't think there is anything under it.

If it is supposed to be completely flush am I right that the extractor is bad and I'll need to install a new one?


----------



## sgtmaconga (Mar 11, 2009)

You might also check to see if the lip of the extractor is rounded off. how many rounds have been thru the gun


----------



## stillman (Mar 11, 2009)

The guy who sold it to me said it had not seen much use, mostly sat in a closet. The finish on the receiver is pretty bad but the wood is in good shape which makes me think this is true. Also the action feels tight, like it has never been worn in.

The lip on the extractor looks pretty sharp to me.

Now that I've resigned myself to the idea of changing it I'm looking forward to doing it.


----------



## Steve762us (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a Marlin 336, not a Winchester...

Is the extractor under tension (spring pressure lifting up the end away from the bolt face)?  If you slide a cartridge into the bolt face, does the rim have to push the extractor claw up, against spring pressure?

Not familiar with the 97, but is the ejector present (on Marlins, it can fall out and get lost during dissassembly)?


----------



## stillman (Mar 14, 2009)

I talked to the guy who sold it to me again. He said the man who owned it bought it when he came home from Vietnam. It just sat, loaded. If this is the case then it had a cartridge rim pushing the extractor upward for about 33 years.

What's the best place to buy an extractor?


----------



## stillman (Apr 8, 2009)

Update:

I ordered a new extractor from Numrich, now it works like it should.


----------

